# Game 12, Bucks vs Bulls, United Center



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

Jennings with the team, but no news if he's playing or not.


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

Not liking our chances in this one.


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

Henson with the start tonight. I'll have to admit that I did not see him getting a start this soon especially with Skiles running things.


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

Prince said:


> Henson with the start tonight. I'll have to admit that I did not see him getting a start this soon especially with Skiles running things.


He's too good to keep on the bench?

I haven't seen any of the game yet, but Brandon started? How does he look?


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

I should clarify, I didn't see him starting so soon before the season. Brandon is a bit off tonight.


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

Bench is coming up big tonight.


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

Bucks on a 40 to 12 run. Crazy.


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

Nice to see Ersan show up for once.


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

Bucks close the game on a 42-14 run for the win. Good night.


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

Prince said:


> Bucks close the game on a 42-14 run for the win. Good night.


That was an amazing end. And Ersan played well! Maybe the key for him is to come off the bench.


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

Big night from the bench..pretty amazing comeback


----------

